# Charger for TNT Drill



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Is your TNT Drill similar to this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Toolntool-TNT...30633&sr=8-2&keywords=18V+battery+Charger+TNT
.
I don't see any TNT 18V charger on Amazon.
You might try EBay. :surrender:.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

RocketGal said:


> ........my drill *doesn't work* anymore.


Or the battery is just Kaput
With a meter check the Charger output voltage without the Drill in it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Considered buying a brand name drill set?
Not sure what's sold up there or what your using it for, DIY, tradesman?
In the US Ryobi sold at Home Depot is a good entry level tool.
Buying a set instead of just one tool is a better value.


----------



## RocketGal (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a digital multimeter. How would I test the charger? 18 V DC is that what I would be looking for? 
I will try the eBay, and Kijijii ... It's a modest drill but I don't want to give up on it if I have to.
However, a drill kit is a good idea. I want to put up a new mail box and re-install a stair railing and will need to drill hole in the brick(s).
Thanks for your suggestions and the websites to check out.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

RocketGal said:


> . . . . .18 V DC is that what I would be looking for?


If the Charger is working OK then the open circuit voltage from the charger has to be 18V for an 18V battery
.....1)If you read much less voltage without the drill attached to the charger then the charger is likely Kaput.
.....2) If you read 18V or greater then your Battery is most likely Kaput.
.....Let us know what you find.


----------



## RocketGal (Mar 29, 2012)

I plugged the 18V charger in and of course the small red light did not come on as usual. 
The DMM display showed 3.9 AC volts with the leads of the DMM against the metal prongs of the charger when it is plugged into an electrical receptacle.
That can't be good.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

RocketGal said:


> . . ..
> The DMM display showed 3.9 AC volts


Measure DC Volts


----------



## RocketGal (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh, ... well that was only 0.11 DC volts.
that can't be good either ... it sure didn't last long; only had it for a year or so


----------



## RocketGal (Mar 29, 2012)

I think you're right. I will start looking at sets. Home Depot sells that brand here too... and others, lots of choice. I'm just doing small jobs around the house. I want to put up a bigger mail box on the brick wall. Stuff like that.


----------

